# Greetings from Saskatchewan



## Farmergeall (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all, I'm just getting into archery, and I'm finding a ton of really good information on this site, so I thought I'd join up.

Richard


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Welcome*

You will find lots of good info to try...it can be a great place to be...

Take care


----------



## Farmergeall (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome's

:shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Richard. Have fun here.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT Richard. Always planned to go to Saskatchewan, maybe someday !!! Enjoy.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign:to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

